

Fighting fires with the help of Google Glass - ibsathish
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/01/21/tech/innovation/google-glass-firefighter/index.html

======
erichurkman
Hopefully tech like this will help with expansive drought, and wildfire
conditions, that are prevalent in the western US [1]. Many of these areas have
not seen wildfire activity in 30+ years. Fire teams will need help, via
technology and otherwise.

[1] Drought Monitor mid-January 2014:
[http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/Home/RegionalDroughtMonitor.as...](http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/Home/RegionalDroughtMonitor.aspx?west)

